# Advice on Assembling a Rig



## rachitsaran (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi ,

I am looking to assemble a desktop. Currently, I am in Delhi but can pay for the shipping charges.
My primary needs - Architecture Software (these are heavy), some video rendering, Gaming

As for the config I am looking at:



I7 3rd Generaltion (Ivy Bridge ones)
16Gb Ram (Corsair DDR3 1600; 2 slots of 8 Gb each)
Asus/Intel MB (which supports all of these)
1 TB HDD WD or Seagate (7200 RPM and not 5400 RPM)
GFx Card - Nvidia GTX Series (660M or higher)
Corsair PSU (Please suggest one which can handle all these with ease)
CoolerMaster Cabinet with CPU cooling unit
22' Monitor with Full HD support (Please mention the price of touch screen monitors too)
Blu-Ray Recorder/Player (If Available) else DVD Writer 24x
Logitech Mouse plus Keyboard combo
Altec Lansing 2.1 Speakers (The ones that cost around 2k)

Can anyone send me a quote of this specification? Would really appreciate your inputs/suggestions as well.


----------



## amjath (Jul 23, 2012)

First Wrong section, hope mods ll move this thread

Second Fill this form
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1542847-post2.html


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 23, 2012)

AS you can see ... my first post ... 
Ty for the link ... 

I'll post the answers:

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: For my sis. She is in B.Arch. 3rd Year. She needs it for some heavy softwares, video rendering (maybe), casual gaming.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 50-55K (can be extended to 60K)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Nope

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 7 (Win 8 on launch)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: 22' Full HD

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Headphones and Speakers can be avoided

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In a week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Open to online shopping

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *The specs I need are mentioned in my first post in this thread.*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 23, 2012)

660M is a mobile GPU. Get an AMD 7850.

And isn't 16gigs overkill? 8GB should be enough.


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 23, 2012)

As for 16 gb, my Sis needs as faad a comp as possible ... Plus, am trying to Future-proof it + Am looking to take over this machine from my sis in 3 years 

Ok, then suggest a good great GPU ... 

Btw, my budget is 60K max. 

(May stretch to 65 if really reqd.)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 23, 2012)

i5 3450 @ 12.7k
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 @ 11.2k
Corsair DDR3 4 GB *2 @ 2.7k
Corsair CMPSU-600GUK @ 5.1k
WD caviar blue 500GB HDD @ 4k + Corsair Force Series 3 60 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive @ 7.8k
ASUS 24x DVD @ 1k
Coolermaster elite 310/311 @ 2~2.3k
Benq GL2450HM  24 inch LED @ 11.8k
Any logitech KB/mouse combo of your choice @ 1k


This all leaves a hole of 60 k in your pocket (you may opt for seagate 1TB for 5.3k & save 6.5k)
So even if you spend 65k you wont get a good GPU for 11k & forget i7 /CPU cooler/blu-ray/touch screen monitor)

**all prices are from FK**


Spoiler



You may look for GTX 560/ HD 6870 in 10k range


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 24, 2012)

I5 3450 with Z77 extreme 4??
Buy I5 2500K.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 24, 2012)

i52500k is a WAY better option than i53450. But OP not gonna overclock :S


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 24, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I5 3450 with Z77 extreme 4??
> Buy I5 2500K.



Yeah.! you are right bro but there are 2 reasons....
1.op will not be overclocking
2.guys @ futuremark forum have benchmarked it & compared it with i5 2500K & results show that the IVB is either equal or 5-10% faster than 2500K ( both@ stock speeds)


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 24, 2012)

Guys,

Thanks for the remarks ... 


As for HD, 1TB WD would do ... 
All other specs seem fine ... will have to do a bit of research ... 

And, why not i7?
I am ready to shell out money for i7 ... and a compatible and good gpu ... 
any suggestions/reasons for not considering i7?

Also, I am surely going for SSD ... Not sure if the assembler would be able to install it correctly, though ... 

Any advice on vendors in NCR who know how to put it correctly ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 24, 2012)

^Try SMCinternational.

Addresses:


```
B-10, Meghdoot Building, 94, Nehru Place, ND - 19

105, Deepali Building, 92, Nehru Place, ND - 19
```


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 24, 2012)

What about my other queries in my last post?


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2012)

Check the below link for i5 2500k and i7 2600k comparison

AnandTech - Bench - CPU

U can find both are head to head in gaming [scroll down to gaming benches]

IMO for ur needs i7 is way to go

But i7 2600k is unlocked processor since u don't overclock go for locked version of i7 i.e 2600 so that u save few bucks [~Rs. 300]


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 24, 2012)

Intel DH67CL @ 5.4k
Core i7 2600 @ 17k
Corsair Value Select 2*4 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz @ 2.5k
Corsair GS600 @ 4.5k
WD caviar black 1 tb SATA III @ 6.5K
Sapphire HD 7850 @ 16k
NZXT Source elite 210 @ 2.5k
Benq GL2450HM 24 inch LED @
11.8k


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 24, 2012)

I was looking at some SSD's

this one caught my attention ... 

OCZ Agility 3 60 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (AGT3-25SAT3-60G) | Internal Hard Drive | Flipkart.com

The reviews are a tad bit too good to believe ... 

Any suggestions?

@ conqueror ... 

The total is exceeding my budget by 5 K atleast ... 

Could you tone that down a bit ... 

I haven't really analysed your suggestions yet ... (will do so in the night, at home) ...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 24, 2012)

Corsair Force Series 3 60 GB SSD @ 4.7k..

If you want blazing fast then get this Yeah @ 10k for 120GB may seem costly but it's worth that.. alternatively get force series 3


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 24, 2012)

IF you get Force Series , Update the Firmware .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 24, 2012)

For SSDs look no further than Samsung 830 or Crucial m4, respectively. Last option Corsair Force GT (I won't recommend personally though). *onlyssd.com*


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> For SSDs look no further than Samsung 830 or Crucial m4, respectively. Last option Corsair Force GT (I won't recommend personally though). *onlyssd.com*



What?????? 

Pls turn to page 104
DIGIT march 2012 

There it is clear from scores that.. Force GT series SSD's are next best to the best performing Intel 520 series.

+1 for corsair since it uses sandforce SF-2281 controller which is way better in terms of reliability..

Well for ultimate performance + reliabilty one should agree with intel 520 series


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 24, 2012)

can we reach a consensus here regarding SSD?

Now, I am totally confused regarding the SSD ... 

also, I will be buying this system sometime next week ... 
any future releases that i shud wait for?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 25, 2012)

Corsair Force series GT
Crucial m4
Corsair Force series 3
OCZ Agility 3

AFAIK no releases in near future..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 25, 2012)

I would recommend Force GT, followed by HyperX 3K. But Crucial M4 and Samsung 830 tops the list and Corsair force 3 is not on that list. Kingston's SSDNow V+ 200 actually gives better scores than force 3, but I wouldn't recommend both over the 3 options above.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 25, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> What??????
> 
> Pls turn to page 104
> DIGIT march 2012
> ...



Sandforce controller better in reliability ??  Google it please.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Its depends a lot on the firmware though. Newer crucial M4's firmware also boosted significant performance compared to the older M4 firmware. I run about 8TB host write speed on an SSD with 25% compression fill and it never had issues or it failed. You might want to check up on that.


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 27, 2012)

I am now pretty much decided on the SSD ... 

It's gonna be either Priority 1: Kingston HyperX 90GB (not sure of its availability in India) ... 

or Priority 2: Corsair Force GT 120GB/Crucial M4 128 Gb (Any one would do)... 

Any places where I can get these in NCR/Online ... (Online prices are quite high, it seems) ... 

P.S. - Next up, would like to know more about the PSU/Cabinets ... (Am thinking if we take up the parts one by one and do a deep dive ... it would be better for the discussion as well as for me)

Ummm ... HELLO !!!! 

Any replies? I am kinda relying solely on you for my rig ... 
Have already promised my sis for a *kickass*-comp ... 

PLEASE do not let me down  !!!!

Is this RAM good?

Should I go for two of these, as I want 16GB?

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) | Ram | Flipkart.com


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

Corsair Force Series GT 120GB SSD Review - Page 12

Corsair Force GT 120GB SSD review

@ OP 

See all our suggestions boil down to one point what you buy is your choice...

Corsair Force Series GT 120 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (CSSD-F120GBGT-BK) | Internal Hard Drive | Flipkart.com @ Rs. 9202



dashing.sujay said:


> Sandforce controller better in reliability ??  Google it please.



Well pls give me links that say they are bad & I will be happy


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2012)

rachitsaran said:


> P.S. - Next up, would like to know more about the PSU/Cabinets ... (Am thinking if we take up the parts one by one and do a deep dive ... it would be better for the discussion as well as for me)
> 
> Ummm ... HELLO !!!!
> 
> ...



Opt for RipjawsX. 

PSU - Corsair GS600 should be good enough for you leaving much headroom.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

rachitsaran said:


> Is this RAM good?
> 
> Should I go for two of these, as I want 16GB?
> 
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) | Ram | Flipkart.com



Yeah not bad.

Go for either Corsair vengeance or RipjawsX
For greater performance I suggest running *2*1600MHz ( i.e. DUAL CHANNEL ) sticks*


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys,

*still not decided on the GFX yet* ... 

Have finalised the remaining config as such (depending on the availability as well):

i7 2600k

AsRock Z77 Extreme Mobo

Corsair Force GT 120GB SSD (*one query here, there are two versions of this - SATA and SATA3, right?*)

WD Caviar Black 500GB / 1TB

Corsair Vengeance 16gb (8gb X 2) or G.Skill RipjawsX (depends on availability)

BenQ 2450HM / Dell 2312 Something (was for 15k something with IPS)

Corsair 400 R cabinet

Corsair GS600 PSU (any thoughts?)

So, need advice on the above config as well ... anything that I missed out on / can be bettered?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 31, 2012)

Get G-skill RipjawsX 2x4 GB 1600 Mhz.


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 31, 2012)

But I need 16Gigs total ... 
And They are available in 8X2 ... so what's the problem?

Can you please elaborate.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I overlooked the 16 gb part. You can go for 2x 8 gb modules. I meant that you should get g-skill ripjawsX instead of corsair vengeance.

And I'll advise you to stay away from Asrock Z77 extreme 4, better get Asus P8Z77M-Pro.


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 31, 2012)

Again, any reasons to stay away from Z77 Extreme?
And, availability of the one mentioned? Is it easily available in NCR/ Nehur PlacE?

and isnt it un-overclockable?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 31, 2012)

Asus board would be more easily available than asrock Z77 extreme. It is enough for your needs. And yeah, it can overclock. AsRock one got some issues.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2012)

Nothing bad about ASRock...AFAIK
Also the ASUS boards are running badly out of stock...


I say you may look for i5-2500k, but you are fixed then also pls include a decent CPU cooler.

Watz budget for GFX card?( Also post your budget for CPU cooler )


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 31, 2012)

AsRock one had LLC issue, highlighted by sumonpathak, you can ask him for more details.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2012)

Well you may ask abhidev to know how ASUS boards are completely out of stock for 1-2 weeks... 


So op may search for gigabyte boards instead of both


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 31, 2012)

Budget for GFX ~12 K

As for Mobo ... 

I asked for Z77 Extreme 4 and it was in stock .. 
No idea about Asus one ... 

And is CPU cooler really that necessary with it? Though I am getting Corsair 400R ... 

If it is ... then do suggest some VFM ones (not pricey)


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 31, 2012)

If you can extend your budget for graphics then get Sapphire HD 7850 @ 16k else try searching for a GTX 560Ti in 12k range. For cpu cooler, get cooler master hyper 212 evo @ 2.2k


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 31, 2012)

Any other suggestions about the GFX card from other members?

And Ty for the cpu cooler suggestion ... 

any ideas on Mobo ...?



Chaitanya said:


> Nothing bad about ASRock...AFAIK
> Also the ASUS boards are running badly out of stock...
> 
> 
> ...



Why the i5 2500k over i7 2600k? 
Any reasons?

As for monitors ... 
I was going through some forums and found that Viewsonic VX2336S-LED was a real-winner in its price bracket. Can get it for around 10K as opposed to DellU2312HM or Asus PA238Q ... 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2012)

rachitsaran said:


> Any other suggestions about the GFX card from other members?
> Why the i5 2500k over i7 2600k?
> Any reasons?



However heavy softwares you use you wont max out your i5 2500k ..
BTW if even more power is required then you may overclock it..

Also if you save on your Proccy then you may get a nice GFX like 
Buy MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5-OC Card in Mumbai India@ 17k

For CPU coolers you may look at this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-ivy-bridge-cpus.html#post1425515



Spoiler



If you want to get i7 then you may drop GFX for now & get one later since upgrading such costly components again & again is not easy for everyone.. 
AnandTech - Bench - GPU12
As you can see for yourself HD 7850 beats GTX 560ti. also see DX11 comparision ... Won't you regret after 2~3 months that if i had spent ~4k more then.................
Also imp to say this diff will inc. in future titles & Also you get huge power saving & much cooler card.. So be wise. 



Pls avoid Viewsonic products.. I heard it someone saying in this forum.

Although i have no personal opinions but as far as my views go I would suggest this monitor that recieved best buy award from DIGIT..

BenQ GL2250HM 21.5" LED Monitor


----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2012)

well I called the ASUS guys again...they said that ASUS P8Z77 M pro is out of stock and will be only available by 10th Aug in the market.


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 31, 2012)

Now which one to buy ?

Saphire 7850 HD or MSI one?

Saphire was bout 16k in Nehru Place ... 

The total has gone up to 75K now 

exceeding my budget by 10k atleast ... 

will post my config that i am considering as soon as i reach home ... 

Btw,

Asus PA238Q looks like a real beast.
Or should I go for BenQ GL2250?
Or Dell U2312HM? 

@ abhidev ... 

Any tentative price? Is it worth waiting for over Z77 Extreme 4?

Any other suggestions? I am going to NP tomorrow and plan to buy the rig tomorrow itself ... If it's worth the wait, I will Wait


----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2012)

the price would be approx 12.5 to 13k....


----------



## Myth (Jul 31, 2012)

abhidev said:


> well I called the ASUS guys again...they said that ASUS P8Z77 M pro is out of stock and will be only available by 10th Aug in the market.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/...ng-advice-thread-kolkata-235.html#post1717605


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 31, 2012)

since someone PM ed me about llc...my reply...
"see...basically the board incorrectly gives the cpu vcore..if you put 1.24v in BIOS the board will increase it upto 1.36V..now for sandybridge chips..voltage fluctuations like this can be deadly..now since i have seen this behavior on Extreme 4 and Extreme 6 i urge anyone to stay away from this until they solve this...."


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 31, 2012)

rachitsaran said:


> Asus PA238Q looks like a real beast.
> Or should I go for BenQ GL2250?
> Or Dell U2312HM?



Either Asus PA238Q or Dell U2312HM. Both are very good. Recently AOC intoduced a 23" IPS panel @ ~12k, it is also very good (reviewed at AnandTech), though can't say if its in league of Asus & Dell. Have a look at them to satisfy yourself  And don't miss 7850.


----------



## rachitsaran (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok guys ... 

Have somewhat finalised the config, going to get it today:

i7 2600k
Asus P8Z77-M
Saphire 7850 HD
G.Skill RipjawsX - 8gb X 2
Corsair Force GT 120GB
WD Caviar Black 500 GB
Corsair GS 600 PSU
Corsair 400R Cabinet
Samsung DVD R/W
Asus PA238Q or Dell U2312HM Monitor
Logitech Mouse+Keyboard combo

Any final points?

Also, Tell me, do I really need a CPU cooler that's worth 2.5K (like cooler master hyper 212 evo)?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 1, 2012)

Change Your Motherboard to Asrock Extreme 4 Z77


----------



## rachitsaran (Aug 1, 2012)

Someone above quoted that Z77 Extreme 4 has known issues...

 "see...basically the board incorrectly gives the cpu vcore..if you put 1.24v in BIOS the board will increase it upto 1.36V..now for sandybridge chips..voltage fluctuations like this can be deadly..now since i have seen this behavior on Extreme 4 and Extreme 6 i urge anyone to stay away from this until they solve this...."

And what's wrong with Asus P8Z77-M


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 1, 2012)

rachitsaran said:


> And what's wrong with Asus P8Z77-M



Badly OUT of STOCK...


----------



## rachitsaran (Aug 1, 2012)

It's available on some sites ... 
ASUS P8Z77-M Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

Am not talking of the Pro ...


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 1, 2012)

OOpS... 

Misread your post..
Yeah you may go for that one if u r not happy with ASRock


----------



## rachitsaran (Aug 1, 2012)

any last minute advice on any part?

any places in delhi u may know where i can get them cheaply? in Nehru place?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2012)

Everything is fine. 



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Try SMCinternational.
> 
> Addresses:
> 
> ...


----------



## rachitsaran (Aug 1, 2012)

He's a cheat ... 

I went there last saturday ... all the prices he quoted were higher than the adjacent shops :/


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 1, 2012)

i don't get it......either u guys have no idea about how sensitive SB chips are...or u guys don't really care about quality stuff....


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 1, 2012)

P8Z77-M isn't good for OCing. Though P8Z77-M pro is good enough, so it'd be good if you wait for it to be in stock again.

Get P8Z77M Pro, don't get P8Z77M.


----------



## rachitsaran (Aug 1, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> i don't get it......either u guys have no idea about how sensitive SB chips are...or u guys don't really care about quality stuff....



didnt get it ... 

what part of the discussion are you pointing too?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2012)

^About Asrock boards' fault.


----------



## rachitsaran (Aug 2, 2012)

So, I went to NP today ... 

Got quotes from lots of shops ... 

Here is the one I am finalizing on from Creation Computer Tech
(As said earlier, SMC was quoting way high and so was CostToCost)

i7 2600k @ 16,900
Asus PZ77M Pro @ 13,500
G.Skill RipjawsX 8gb X 2 @ 3,550*2
Corsair Force GT 120GB @ 7,150 
WD Caviar Blue 500GB @ 3,550
Sapphire 7850 HD @ 16,100
Corsair 600GS @ 4,650
CM Hyper Evo 212 @ 2,100

(May get 100-200 off on some items; but more or less the final quote)

Am going for Corsair 500R instead of Corsair 400R as 400R isn't available in the market ... is costing around Rs. 6,500


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2012)

^Prices are fine, but try getting Force *GT*, it will cost you 1k more but worth it.


----------



## rachitsaran (Aug 11, 2012)

One more query ... 

So, I am thinking to get 4gb x2 G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 now ... Can I upgrade to 16gb later on with 8 gb 1800 or 2133 (say 1-2 years later)?


----------

